# Best line yet this year.



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

Contractor Urgent: recently you submitted a bid to remove hazards @ *&%%^&% address: we need you to go and get a letterhead price list from your waste disposal site and submit it to us in order to properly submit your bid, please remit asap.




(me) (and I was in no mood today) The price list you speak of does not concern you, its for my personal benefit, if you find this unacceptable please pass the work to another contractor. You people are constantly trying to brow beat bids to the point you are actually hurting your business. You could ask me to breathe under water, but that is not going to happen either.:glare:


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

Disgusting


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

NewEnglandProp said:


> Contractor Urgent: recently you submitted a bid to remove hazards @ *&%%^&% address: we need you to go and get a letterhead price list from your waste disposal site and submit it to us in order to properly submit your bid, please remit asap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right on and the humor is spot on. Perhaps they just need a medical term for these people... Wait there is one ! Crainialrectumitus. !!

http://onlineslangdictionary.com/meaning-definition-of/cranialrectumitus
just sayn:innocent:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

NewEnglandProp said:


> Contractor Urgent: recently you submitted a bid to remove hazards @ *&%%^&% address: we need you to go and get a letterhead price list from your waste disposal site and submit it to us in order to properly submit your bid, please remit asap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been asked for that numerous times, especially when I bid line items for things like tires. The ones that really piss me off are the ones that say you need pictures of emptying your dump trailer at the landfill AND the paid reciept showing amounts, tonnage and the extras, that you bid......sorry, that you're not getting.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I once had a coordinator call and ask to speak directly to our plumber...I asked why, and she said to verify our bid with him....so I gave her the number and she called my plumber ask what do you mean it's too high?? She said yes $400 is too much and said oh good thing you called I gave Aaron the wrong bid your's is actually $550!!...
Still use Art too!!!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

A sub who worked for me was complaining once that he went to look at a buddies car that was for sale. He was selling it for 10K, but he knew damn well he only paid $4500 for it. Who cares what the guy makes off of the car as long as you got a good deal and are happy. The fact that a National is concerned about your profit margin is pretty ironic.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GT the reason they are so worried is that they know how badly they are porking the banks on these jobs marking up bids etc, they don't want to get in return any thing that looks like what they are giving.


----------



## HmBuilder2 (Nov 15, 2012)

I had an asset mgr. e-mail me once, regarding my pricing. He told me I needed to lower my profit for the job to be approved. As he knew that contractors made good money. 

I sent him an e-mail back, Asking him how much he personly made per hour or day, As I was beginning to think he might be overpaid, And since geting the job approved was his main goal, If he lowered his daily pay, We could get moving on the said job.. I told him "I KNOW ASSET MANAGERS MAKE GOOD MONEY" just made sense to me... 

Next e-mail I got was "BID APPROVED FOR FULL AMOUNT" :lol:

That asset manager never questioned my bids after that.


----------



## Blue Granite PPs (Dec 20, 2012)

Tell "them" to open the phone book, pick up the phone and call the waste disposal company direct to see if "they" can get a better price.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Blue Granite PPs said:


> Tell "them" to open the phone book, pick up the phone and call the waste disposal company direct to see if "they" can get a better price.


I had something similiar to that happen to me once. I was told that "they" called around and my disposal facitlity was charging too much. "They" called around and found one that was 40% less per ton (plus cheaper on the extras) and they were "requiring" me to use that one. I said, pull out your friggen map. That facility is 60 miles away from my coverage area. I said, when I'm your employee, you can tell who to use, where to buy things, what hours to work, etc. Until then, don't ever tell me how to run my business.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Instead of spending 20 seconds with Google maps the cubicle mental midgets call you to ask how close so and so address is to you.
Even when its completely on the other side of the state.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Instead of spending 20 seconds with Google maps the cubicle mental midgets call you to ask how close so and so address is to you.
> Even when its completely on the other side of the state.


I got a call last week. 

"So, we see you are in Wisconsin".

Yes I am

"Would you take a snow removal for us"

Sure, $45 for the driveway correct?

"Great, property is located in Phillips, we'll send over the work order"

Ah, gonna a need a trip charge on that one

"How much?"

$1 per mile each way

"That's way too much"

Well, you're asking me to go 244 miles one way to plow a driveway for $45

"Going to have to call around, If I can't cover it, you'll do it?"

$45 plus $1/mile round trip, sure why not.

The irony is they have my coverage area by zip code and still call for stupid stuff accross the state.


----------



## warranpiece (Jun 15, 2012)

Even worse we have been sent to properties on an "emergency basis" to prevent flood damage from going rampant. Then after the emergency is gone, and we have used up the emergency allowable, they tried to cut our already approved amount in half. I told them no way was that happening. They were already getting reduced rates for us going out on a friday night, because we care about the asset. 

I told them to call service pro next time and threatened suit if they ever screwed with an approved number again. SG is constantly messing with bids they are sent,a nd then submitting them to the clients. This is not only immoral, it is illegal.

We should just tell the banks that we would like to see their SLA with full contract disclosure.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> I got a call last week.
> 
> "So, we see you are in Wisconsin".
> 
> ...





I wondered if any one would get it and I'm betting you do. 

If they can get you to commit and hang up with out getting the trip charge you are on the hook for over 400 miles worth of travel and doing the job for a measly $45. 

I think this is why they call and ask if you can go do so and so favor for them and then they'll send you a lot of work. 

Sorry I'm not that dumb. I learned VERY early in my trucking career you don't say yes with out knowing 1. WHERE and 2. HOW MANY MILES. 
Doesn't matter what the job is.


----------

